# chinese water dragon enclosure



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

Could anyone that has a chinese water dragon please post pictures on here or pm them to me as I acquired one the other week and I am having a viv built in solid wood for him but want to know what to do with the inside, ie decor,hides,things to climb etc.
thanks


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Here ya go...









*


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

NICE!!!
I thought about putting that expanding trellis stuff on the back as mine seems to like to climb everything!!
Do they need high moisture levels as some people have said they do and some say they don't?
Can you put real plants in??



Karl_1989 said:


> *Here ya go...*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Your Wd needs loads of things to climb on the more hes got the better off he will be.
When it comes to humidity it should be around 70 and up i think.
Some Wd's will eat veg so its best to be careful with live plants.



*


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

I have tried giving mine veg and salad and he just kicks it about so I don't think he's that interested but thanks for the warning!!!

Come on anyone else???



Karl_1989 said:


> *Your Wd needs loads of things to climb on the more hes got the better off he will be.*
> *When it comes to humidity it should be around 70 and up i think.*
> *Some Wd's will eat veg so its best to be careful with live plants.*


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

here ya go.


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

that's really nice!
what size is it???
Would trellis at the back be any good for them ie will they use it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2007)

here is my setup ive added more branches since and a swing belive or not which they absolutly love


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

AMAZING SETUPS PEOPLE :no1:


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

Is that real plants in there????
What size is the enclosure?:lol2:



[email protected] said:


> here is my setup ive added more branches since and a swing belive or not which they absolutly love


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2007)

there's 2 real plant and the rest are artificial ive got a waterfall in it and very large full tree cork bark i keep on having to add plants to stop them dive boming from as high as they can get into the water its 5ftx5ft its built around 2 shower screens from argos £29 each its toughened glass works our a lot cheaper than having to buy the glass its bulit with my 2 beardie enclosures underneath here's a piccy of it all


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

where can I get a waterfall form or is there a way of making it myself for cheaper


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2007)

i got mine from a local pet shop its just a plastic one they i put a small pump inside looks very realistic only cost me £18 with the pump


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

here is mine (work in progress)


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Heres mine 









not done yet


----------



## eileensimpson (May 17, 2007)

Banzi said:


> here is mine (work in progress)


Could I do something similar to that with cobbles and pebbles using aquarium sealant to hold it all together?
Are they real plants?
How do you water them??


----------

